# How often do you wash your hair?



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 26, 2007)

Just wondering out of curiosity. Also how many times a day do you brush it?

I was mine every 4 days minimum but sometimes I'll leave it about a week. However if I've just stuck a dye in it, I leave it for about a week and a half to two weeks coz I find it keeps my colour longer. When My hair was long, I used to brush it a couple of times a day but now I just run a comb through it every so often coz it's just over an inch long now. (I decided to shave it all off and go bald for a bit but I only had the hair on top of my head to shave off because I had a high undercut already).


----------



## Hilly (Oct 26, 2007)

every day..unless I want to look as greasy as a bucket of fried chicken


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Oct 26, 2007)

every other day....


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 26, 2007)

every other day too or when im ill i leave it until im going out of the house lol a bit of oil makes it healthier!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 26, 2007)

Twice a week.  My hair looks its best the day after it's been washed


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_every other day too or when im ill i leave it until im going out of the house lol a bit of oil makes it healthier!_

 
lol me too.

i brush it like twice. I always forget about that so pretty much before i leave for whatever and maybe if its bothering me i will fix it but that usually doesnt happen.


----------



## juxt123 (Oct 26, 2007)

twice a week and only brush each section before straighening so everyday


----------



## Kimberleigh (Oct 26, 2007)

Twice a week typically.  If I have a blowout I can usually go 2-3 days without washing (first day down with side-swept bangs, second day bangs pulled back, third day ponytail), but if it's curly I can easily go up to 4-5 days without washing (I get it wet in the shower and "condition-wash").

Once I brush it in the morning (if it's straight), I typically don't need to brush it again that day.  If it's curly, a brush will NOT touch my hair!  LOL!


----------



## knoxydoll (Oct 26, 2007)

Every two to three days depending on how I've been styling it, and what products I've used. 
I also hardly ever brush my hair, when I do it's usually in the shower.Brushing makes my hair frizzy.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 26, 2007)

I wash my hair every other day, and condition it everyday. If I'm wearing my hair straight, i can go 4-5 days without washing it.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 26, 2007)

I generally wash my hair every three days... But it ranges from two to four, depending on how it looks, how much time I have, etc.


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Oct 26, 2007)

I do every other day, it keeps it fresh and clean and managable.


----------



## frocher (Oct 26, 2007)

Every other day for me.  But I rinse and style it on the days I don't wash too.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 26, 2007)

i wash my hair everyday. my hair feels greasy every time i wake up in the mornings.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 26, 2007)

ohh and my hairs naturally curly so i dont brush it just a lil comb if i just got outta bed and ready to go out.. but i mostly just comb the fringe to make it look neater. i only brush my hair when its straight which is hardly ever because i dont use heated appliances on my hair more than once/twice a week i dont even use a hairdryer!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah I forgot to mention how much I brush my hair...once a day in the morning.  I brush it out, then style my hair.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 26, 2007)

I wash my hair every other day or every 3, it just depends on how greasy my hair feels and I will brush my hair 2 times a day.


----------



## aeni (Oct 26, 2007)

Twice a week!


----------



## sitasati (Oct 27, 2007)

I try not to wash it for about 3 to 4 days. It's healthier that way. But I end up washing it every 3rd day anyway cuz it gets too oily. Also, when I wash it..the shampoo doesn't touch the ends of my hair..just the scalp and I use leave in conditioner instead of regular conditioner to condition my ends. I just wash it out and then re-condition it once im out of the shower.


----------



## amoona (Oct 27, 2007)

every 4-5, more often then that it will fall out in huge chunks. In between washes I just use dry shampoo to take away any oil and to help give some volume back into my hair.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm horrible. 

Usually, it's every few weeks. I like to get a natural oil built up, or else my hair gets all afro'y and it turns against me. I've been getting into the habit of doing it more often though.


----------



## XShear (Oct 27, 2007)

2-3 times a week. I find this keeps your hair healthier.


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 27, 2007)

once or twice a week... prob every 4 days
with my extensions its such a pain washing it!ugh!
its refreshing seeing that most people dont wash it everyday
as a lot of people think im disgusting for doin it so little

although i USED to wash it every day and it needed that...so i kinda trained my hair...i did it every other then every 3 etc....


----------



## aziajs (Oct 27, 2007)

Once a week.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Oct 27, 2007)

I have to wash it every day. I try to train it to need washing every other day, but my hair is so fine and I have bangs, so it gets oily fast. If I'm wearing it curly, I can usually get away with it an extra day. If I straighten it, though, I have to wash all the products out the next day.


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 27, 2007)

I wash and condition my hair every other day with a mild every day or long hair shampoo/conditioner. 

I never brush my hair since my hair is very long (down to my waistline), thick and wavy, so I have to use a comb with very wide teeth, otherwise it's impossible to comb my hair.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 27, 2007)

I have to wash mine every other day otherwise my head will be itching like crazy.  I usually brush it in the morning and then in the evening.


----------



## msmack (Oct 27, 2007)

2-3 times a week, maybe less sometimes. I have curly, wavey hair to I never brush it. I comb in the bath with conditioner in it.


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 27, 2007)

I have stick straight, too much, long (just above my waist) asian hair. I hardly ever brush it, maybe just with my fingers. 

I wash it everyday. Looks best if I wash it in the evening as I find sleeping overnight generally give it more volume (a bit of bed hair look) next day. If I wash it in the morning it stays very flat all day, which is okay if I want to go for that straight flat look but I generally don't like that as much.


----------



## user79 (Oct 28, 2007)

Every 2nd or 3rd day. If I have it back, it usually doesn't look greasy until the 3rd day. If I use styling products like mousse or pomade, I have to wash it the next day. The other thing is that I'm a smoker, so depending how my hair smells, I will wash it.


----------



## dollbaby (Oct 28, 2007)

Every other day


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 28, 2007)

once a day; I have really thick hair and it will get greasy if I don't wash it every day.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 28, 2007)

Twice a day. With either Pantene or Asiance. Washing not only cleans the scalp,but stimulates it...and I always condition.I like clean,shiny,fragrant hair. I work in very close proximity to people in a hospital so I am very aware of wanting to always smell clean. As soon as I get home, I want to get rid of the germs of the day as well and go to bed clean.
Many people who have dandruff don't have dry scalps-its oil building up on dead skin and flaking off. Its also food for dustmites.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Oct 28, 2007)

about twice a week....maybe less. when i leave it curly i never brush it....


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 28, 2007)

Gah if only it were that simple for me Kuuipo. I have dermatitis which is a pest lol. But I've found that not washing it as often has kinda helped with that.


----------



## meanders (Oct 28, 2007)

I wash my hair every 2-3 days and brush it only when I'm styling it. It's pretty long and dyed red. I find washing it less often helps to keep the color truer longer.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 28, 2007)

I usually wash about four times a week. My hair too looks best the day after it's washed, but since I'm using a glaze now, I try to wash it more often. 

I brush every morning and evening. I have to, or else my hair becomes a tangled mess.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 28, 2007)

Once a week.


----------



## Chastity (Oct 28, 2007)

Every second day I shampoo.  But I rinse and condition every other day.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 29, 2007)

Every other day and I wear it up a lot, because I am trying to grow it out.


----------



## Jot (Oct 29, 2007)

i wash mine everyday and brush it 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Lollie (Oct 29, 2007)

Every other day, sometimes after 2 days (if for some reason it's impossible to wash my hair, then I'll tie it into a ponytail). I think that's too much, but it looks greasy very quickly.
My mother for example washes her hair only once a week: what a luxury!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 29, 2007)

almost every day, If i straighten it with a flat iron, I have to wash it the next morning or else it looks super greasy. If i use something like  a waving iron or crimping iron I can go 3 days without my hair looking greasy at all..

I like the smell of clean hair.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 5, 2007)

I wash my hair every 2-3 days.  I'm trying to get in the habit of washing it even less, as my hair is sooooo fine that it breaks very easily when wet.  

I'm thinking of looking into those like dry shampoo's, so I can extend it to like every 4 days.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 5, 2007)

Dry shampoos work good.  If you go to a beauty supply you can find some that actually smell good instead of like medicine


----------



## iio (Nov 7, 2007)

I would say every other day too because after the third it just starts getting a lil too oily and stinky :/


----------



## thenovice (Nov 8, 2007)

everyday, i have a really bad habit of running my fingers through my hair, it gets greasy FAST.


----------



## Asianshell (Nov 19, 2007)

I wash my hair every other day... no exceptions (unless I have hairspray in it, because then I would want to wash it as soon as humanly possible).
My scalp gets itchy, stinky, and oily, dandruff-y after the first day. It bugs me so I run my fingers through my hair too. It has gotten to the point when sometimes I would question whether other people can smell it.

It's funny because when I was young, my scalp was never like that. My mom washes her hair once a week and she puts on hairspray every day, styles it, etc. It's disgusting thinking of how much built up there could be... and the stench too!

She always complains and tells me to wash it every once a week because she likes the natural oils and she thinks that washing every other day will make me lose my hair. But I can't stand not washing it!


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Twice a week. My hair looks its best the day after it's been washed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Same here!!


----------



## Nox (Dec 11, 2007)

_At least_ once a week during winter months.

_At least_ twice a week during the summer months.

My hair does not produce a whole lot of oilies, and my hair actually likes natural oils, so it behaves better when I do not wash it more often.


----------



## greentwig (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asianshell* 

 
_I wash my hair every other day... no exceptions (unless I have hairspray in it, because then I would want to wash it as soon as humanly possible).  My scalp gets itchy, stinky, and oily, dandruff-y after the first day.  It bugs me so I run my fingers through my hair too.  It has gotten to the point when sometimes I would question whether other people can smell it.

It's funny because when I was young, my scalp was never like that._

 
Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I love my hair but hate it sometimes :/


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 11, 2007)

I wash my hair everytime I have a shower, so usually every second day without fail. Sometimes everyday.
My hair feels gross if its not fresh and clean.


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

For me, pretty much every other day--however, I usually work Sat, Sun, & Tues so I'll wash all three of those days + Thurs.  Sometimes Ill wash more often if I used a lot of product the day before.


----------



## Thelandri (Dec 25, 2007)

In the hottest parts of the summer every day.  The rest of the year its every 2/3 days or so. Because its really long It needs alot of deep conditioning, so in the summer its a deep condition every 3 washes or something. In the winter it gets deep conditioned once a week. I try to give it time to condition its self with natural oils if I can.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 25, 2007)

I wash my hair everyday.. cause if I don't.. it would be greasy as hell! & I would be scratching my head.. LOL.. I feel very dirty if I don't shower everyday. 

I comb through my hair with a big tooth comb after I get out the shower, blow dry it.. and than I brush it with a brush.


----------



## user79 (Dec 27, 2007)

What do you girls who smoke do? I find my hair doesn't smell that great from smoking...so I've been washing it more. Is there anything that can be done besides washing it everyday to make it smell nice? How do dry shampoos work and where can you get them? I've never even heard of dry shampoo...


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

......


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

i was no less than every 3 days when i had superlong down my back hair but since i like flipped out and chopped it all off it pretty much gets washed every otherday. my hair is colored red so i try not to wash it too frquently since red fades like a mother_. I use matrix shade memory to maintain it though and it stays pretty long. And brushing again when i had long hair maybe a hundred times a day now thay i've got the jean seberg pixie cut ( michelle williams for those of you who don't know jean) I don't even bother to brush. Everyone's hair is different and i know that it is recommended to wash as needed taking care not to go longer than a week unwashed, if you have oily hair wash more frequently, dry hair less frequently.


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_What do you girls who smoke do? I find my hair doesn't smell that great from smoking...so I've been washing it more. Is there anything that can be done besides washing it everyday to make it smell nice? How do dry shampoos work and where can you get them? I've never even heard of dry shampoo..._

 
 If i am not home to wash it i spray perfume on a brush and run it through my hair til it picks up the scent or i use a detangler or leave in conditioner on my hair because they usually smell really nice and mask the scent pretty well.


----------



## user79 (Dec 27, 2007)

Good idea with the leave in spritz conditioner, I'll try and pick one up. The perfume is a good idea too but it seems wasteful.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 27, 2007)

i wash it every other day


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 27, 2007)

Every couple of days. I have naturally curly hair and if I wash it too often, it sucks all the moisture out.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 27, 2007)

PS, I never brush my hair unless it's straight. Brushing curly hair is asking for frizz. LOL.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 27, 2007)

I have to wash mine every other day sometimes i can go an extra day if i haven't been sweating alot or touching my hair a lot lol i find my hair gets greasy very quickly so i like to wash it often and keep it clean.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 29, 2007)

I wash mine every day unless I feel like it's getting really dry, then I still get it wet but put on tons of conditioner instead of shampoo.  My hair gets greasy if I don't wash it once a day, and I hate that feeling.


----------



## mexicana32 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wash my hair everyday, my hair feels greasy if don’t wash it and don’t like the smell

I dont smoke but the greasy hair has a very disagreeable scent, for that reason I wash it daily


----------



## gymangel812 (Jan 5, 2008)

every other day. it surprises me that so many of you all seem to not wash it everyday. my mom hates that i don't wash mine every day.


----------



## Melly44 (Jan 5, 2008)

I wash my hair every single day.. or else ill feel super dirty and gross all day!!.. so i have too.. and plus every day i style my hair and load the products in soo id have the most disguesting hair ever if i didnt.. and if i don't straighten my hair my hair is a big frizz ball.. so even if i wave my hair out.. i have to straighten it first haha my hair takes alot of attention


----------



## Heart in Motion (Jan 28, 2008)

Once a week. My hair is long, thick and color treated and I find that my hair is healthier if I only shampoo once a week.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_What do you girls who smoke do? I find my hair doesn't smell that great from smoking...so I've been washing it more. Is there anything that can be done besides washing it everyday to make it smell nice? How do dry shampoos work and where can you get them? I've never even heard of dry shampoo..._

 
Get a lemon and cut it in half an then rub it all over your hair. Does wonders for getting the smells out. I used to do it when I smoked.


----------



## frocher (Dec 3, 2008)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

About every 3 days...If I workout everyday because my scalp sweats so bad


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 3, 2008)

i wash mine every other day, unless i put product in it (hairspray, mousse, etc) then i'll wash it the following day...i also only wash and rinse my hair in cold water it keeps my color longer and hair shinier


----------



## Jaim (Dec 3, 2008)

I wash my hair every day usually. Sometimes I'll skip a day if I want to sleep in. I also keep my hair in a ponytail at night so it's too kinky in the morning to wear out as is. And I brush my hair while I'm styling it, then maybe if I'm putting it up in a ponytail.


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 3, 2008)

About once a week... I'm an unnatural redhead, so it's necessary lol.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 3, 2008)

when my hair was longer i'd usually only wash it every 3 days or so

it's shorter now and i wash it every other day or it gets grode


----------



## banjobama (Dec 3, 2008)

I have to wash my hair every day. It gets really oily, flat and nasty looking if I don't. I brush it a few times a day, maybe three.


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 3, 2008)

weekdays--for work, I usually do it every day. I would like to wash less often but it gets greasy (stupid side swept bangs, I touch em during the day), argh ><


----------



## StilaGirl (Dec 4, 2008)

Just twice a week normally.  If I wash it more often, it starts to get really dry.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 4, 2008)

I have to wash my hair every day! Even if I wash my hair at 6am, by the time I get home at 8pm my hair looks flat and oily


----------



## kittykit (Dec 4, 2008)

I've to wash mine once a day because it feels greasy if I don't!


----------



## m12zelyssa (Dec 4, 2008)

i usually wash my hair everyday, sometimes every other day. i actually get headaches when my hair feels really dirty and oily. but once i wash it i feel all better lol


----------



## florabundance (Dec 4, 2008)

Three times a week. I don't see the point in washing it everyday because my hair doesn't become oily etc. quickly.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 4, 2008)

I need to wash my hair everyday, it gets oily quick.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 4, 2008)

i wash mine everyday! i lknow its bad cos that means i use blowdryers and straighters every day too but it started at school wen this girl bullied me cos apparently i had greasy hair! then i started washing it EVERYDAY and stopped using conditioner for a while too just cos of one silly girl!!! but i still cant get out of the habbit of washing it everyday years later!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 4, 2008)

every second day for me


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 4, 2008)

I wash my hair everyday too, in the evenings when I get home! It just doesn't look nice at all if I don't! I just give it a quick comb through afterwards, apply some products and then leave it to dry naturally before I go to bed.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 4, 2008)

My hair is curly so I need to keep it with moisture. I conditioner wash my hair everyday sometimes I will miss a day if i'm busy or such. then once a week I shampoo it to get rid of build up.
 I do hair treatment when I shampoo like a deep conditioner under a dryer. I also do a protein treatment about twice a week. 
If I wear my hair straight I try to keep it in as long as possible maybe 5 days and if it gets nasty and oily I used a dry shampoo or even corn starch to get rid of the oil.


----------



## QueenEmB (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I need to wash my hair everyday, it gets oily quick._

 
it gets oliy quick because you wash it every day haha!

I wash mine once every 7-10 days depending on what I'm doing. I sometimes go two weeks if it's holiday time. I weened myself off washing it too often and now a bit of dry shampoo keeps the oil at bay.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 4, 2008)

Usually every other day, if i go longer it looks really nasty towards the top. my ends are always super-dry and i shower everyday so they always frizz up on the days i dont wash my hair.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_it gets oliy quick because you wash it every day haha!_

 
lol i tried washing my hair every other day or every 2 days for 5 months with no improvement, it just gets oiler and oiler each day, my hair is down to my lower back i guess it traps a lot of environmental pollution :\

so i use the baby powder trick sometimes.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 4, 2008)

Mine is short, so it's harder for me to get away with leaving it... I can go every other day if I powder it at night.  

When it's long I just throw it up in a ponytail on the second day, and I could go longer, but my scalp starts to get itchy.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 4, 2008)

ok so when my hair is curly i was it every other day cuz after a day or to it gets all frizzy and hard to manage! and durring the summer Hot dayss my hair is always curly unless its a special occasion!

And in the winterr {dont laugh}
i go to the salon every saturday to get my hair blown out so yeahh a week without washingg lol.... my hair isnt very greasy so it looks good and the natural oils do it good! not usein all that gel and hair crap my hair grows a few inches during the winter


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 4, 2008)

Twice a week, my hair is extremely coarse and I hate having to wash and straighten it.
When I had longer hair (bra strap lenght) I used to wash it once a week but now it's shorter I can't get away with it.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 4, 2008)

every other day, blow dry twice a day. my hair is naturally straight and no dye so i try not to dry up my ends!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 4, 2008)

Every second day when I leave it naturally curly and every third when I straighten it.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 4, 2008)

My hair used to be super oily because I washed it all the time so my hairdresser got me to ween myself off washing it constantly, and now I only wash it once a week - its great coz I hate going through the process of straightening it. (I have super curly frizzy hair!)


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 4, 2008)

I wash my hair 2-3 days a week. I have long thick hair so I have to use spray leave in condioner. I let my hair air dry, flat iron
I brush my hair everyday


----------



## Glamgirlie (Dec 5, 2008)

I have to wash mine every day if i wear it down...its such a pain.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 6, 2008)

i used to wash it every day when i was at school - why is beyond me!!

then when i was at uni and up until about 3 months ago i washed it every other day.

now i wash it 2-3 times a week - generally every 3 days because it's so dry, i tie it back for work anyways it even on the 3rd day it doesnt look megea greasey. it just looks glossy! and my co-workers have even said it looks better on the 3rd day than it does on the 1st!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 10, 2008)

I use to wash it every day when in college then every second day but now I'm washing it every third day because I stopped conditioning it all the time I hope I can train it to go longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oh and I brush it once in the morning


----------



## Avozilla (Dec 10, 2008)

My hair is a medium length asymetrical bob, which I usually wear curly, so I comb it only before I get into the shower to make sure it doesn't tangle. 

My hair is super dry, so I only wash it when it gets oily, which is about every three days.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Avozilla* 

 
_My hair is a medium length asymetrical bob, which I usually wear curly, so I comb it only before I get into the shower to make sure it doesn't tangle. 

My hair is super dry, so I only wash it when it gets oily, which is about every three days._

 
I'm exactly the same (bar the bob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), by the end of the third day mine has got a little bit oily so I'll wash then. My hair is reaaallly dry and coarse, and as soon as it's dry after a wash it'll go super frizzy! So I try and avoid washing it too often.


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 14, 2008)

I wash about once a week. . . my hair is super long (tailbone), super curly, and I have a dry scalp so I don't have to worry about it getting oily (ever) and it takes too long to airdry to wash it anymore often than that during the winter. During the summer I play it by ear.


----------



## susannef (Dec 17, 2008)

Every day-ish. My hair is really fine and it looks fluffier and less flat when its freshly washed.


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 17, 2008)

I wash mine every other day


----------



## Moxy (Dec 17, 2008)

I wash my hair on Sunday evening, Wednesday morning and Friday afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Works well with my Uni timetable loool! So that's 3 times a week.


----------

